# USB Camera - Unable to detect drivers



## guigarfr (Jan 30, 2005)

On the side of the *USB Camera* says:


> "consumer association member of conseur,
> test achat /test aankoop,
> editoriale altroconsumo,
> edideco - soldi sette,
> obsequio de edocusa sin valor comercial"


Windows xp is *unable to find the drivers *to make this usb webcam work.  

This camera is a gift with no commercial value of Edocusa, a consumer association, and i've got no drivers with it.

The only information I know is the one on the side of the camera, and the one windows xp gives in the device administrator in the Details tab of the camera properties:

ID of the device's instance:
USB\VID_0C45&PID_8008\6&695CD14&0&1​Hardware identificators:
USB\Vid_0c45&Pid_8008&Rev_0100
USB\Vid_0c45&Pid_8008​Compatible Identificators:
USB\Class_ff&SubClass_ff&Prot_ff
USB\Class_ff&SubClass_ff
USB\Class_ff​
Please, if you know what to do, reply :smile:


----------



## guigarfr (Jan 30, 2005)

*Please HID USB Info?*

Please, anyone knows to get any info with those HID ? I've been unable to find anything.


----------

